# Is there a way to set parameters on the Uber app for pick up offers



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I live in a small town between Tampa & Orlando. There is not enough business in my town to keep me busy and most of it is not really a money maker. But I don't mind doing pick ups if they're not far away or if they're going to be long trips that pay well. I know you can set a destination for certain areas but is there a way to set up the app to receive offers only in a close proximity. I often get offers 20 minutes away and when I get there its a $3-$5 pay out so I waste my time and break even at best. 

If not I wish Uber would have more clarity on the offers at ping and tweak the app so we could set parameters. I am only part time and trying to make the most of my available time which is mostly afternoon rush hour,night time and weekends. On weekends I do travel to the surge areas in Tampa and Orlando and I make good money but I am trying to make some money near my home during the weekdays. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Unfortunately not at this time.

However, you could set your own rules and strictly follow them. For me, the biggest rule I've set, no pick ups over 10 minutes away. Ever. Don't accept them. 

I was desperate yesterday and broke my 10 min rule for the first time in a while, and accepted a 15 min; and it ended up being a no show. had the pleasure of fighting uber for the fee. I was ticked.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Driver said:


> I live in a small town between Tampa & Orlando. There is not enough business in my town to keep me busy and most of it is not really a money maker. But I don't mind doing pick ups if they're not far away or if they're going to be long trips that pay well. I know you can set a destination for certain areas but is there a way to set up the app to receive offers only in a close proximity. I often get offers 20 minutes away and when I get there its a $3-$5 pay out so I waste my time and break even at best.
> 
> If not I wish Uber would have more clarity on the offers at ping and tweak the app so we could set parameters. I am only part time and trying to make the most of my available time which is mostly afternoon rush hour,night time and weekends. On weekends I do travel to the surge areas in Tampa and Orlando and I make good money but I am trying to make some money near my home during the weekdays. Any suggestions are appreciated.


No.
Uber loves to send you 20 minutes away for 2 mile rides 
NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Unfortunately not at this time.
> 
> However, you could set your own rules and strictly follow them. For me, the biggest rule I've set, no pick ups over 10 minutes away. Ever. Don't accept them.
> 
> I was desperate yesterday and broke my 10 min rule for the first time in a while, and accepted a 15 min; and it ended up being a no show. had the pleasure of fighting uber for the fee. I was ticked.


I have started doing the same unless the longer drive is in a direction I am going anyways or in a better area for surge or more pick ups. However, while sitting at home I declined 2 pick ups in a row yesterday that were 18-20 mins away and Uber kicked my app offline. I turned it back on and got a different ping for a 19 min pick up which I didn't accept then the same one pinged again a minute later and I didn't accept and then they kicked me offline again. So I called it a night.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I have started doing the same unless the longer drive is in a direction I am going anyways or in a better area for surge or more pick ups. However, while sitting at home I declined 2 pick ups in a row yesterday that were 18-20 mins away and Uber kicked my app offline. I turned it back on and got a different ping for a 19 min pick up which I didn't accept then the same one pinged again a minute later and I didn't accept and then they kicked me offline again. So I called it a night.


So they DO take you offline if you don't accept 2-3 in a row. I thought I was going nuts, I didn't remember going offline a few times.


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> I live in a small town between Tampa & Orlando. There is not enough business in my town to keep me busy and most of it is not really a money maker. But I don't mind doing pick ups if they're not far away or if they're going to be long trips that pay well. I know you can set a destination for certain areas but is there a way to set up the app to receive offers only in a close proximity. I often get offers 20 minutes away and when I get there its a $3-$5 pay out so I waste my time and break even at best.
> 
> If not I wish Uber would have more clarity on the offers at ping and tweak the app so we could set parameters. I am only part time and trying to make the most of my available time which is mostly afternoon rush hour,night time and weekends. On weekends I do travel to the surge areas in Tampa and Orlando and I make good money but I am trying to make some money near my home during the weekdays. Any suggestions are appreciated.


I started using an app called Mystro to do this. The app has a filter to set the amount of time you will drive to your pax from 1min away to 30min away.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

FoeLife said:


> I started using an app called Mystro to do this. The app has a filter to set the amount of time you will drive to your pax from 1min away to 30min away.


How is it working for you so far? And does the app work in the background so you don't have to flip back and forth?


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

The more I use it the more Im liking it. Heres another vid


----------

